# الوشاية أو النميمــــــــــــــــــــــــة...!!!!



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2011)

*الوشايــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة!!





لا تَسعَ في الوشاية بين شعبك ( لا 19: 16 )
الفاعل الشر يصغي إلى شفة الإثم، والكاذب يأذن للسان فساد ( أم 17: 4 )
الوشاية أو النميمة هي واحدة من ضمن قائمة الخطايا الممقوتة على قلب الرب، والتي بسببها أُعلن غضب الله، إذ يقول: «الذي يغتاب صاحبه سرًا، هذا أقطعه» ( مز 101: 5 ). 

وليس بالضرورة أن تكون الوشاية هي خبر كذب لكي تُسمَّى وشاية، بل حتى نقلك لأخبار صحيحة عن أخيك، إذا كانت دوافعك من نقل تلك الأخبار الصحيحة هو كشف معلومات للآخرين للمضرة بأخيك، أو إن كنت تنشر تلك الأخبار لقصد تقبيح صورة أخيك، فهذه ”وشاية“.

ويُلقَّب الشيطان في العهد الجديد بـ ”إبليس“وهو من أصل يوناني يعني "الواشي" أو "المشتكي" أو "المُشهِّر". 

هذا هو أصل المعنى. فإن كنت تتعامل بالنميمة والوشاية، فانت تعمل عمل الشيطان، تقوم مقامه وتمثّله، فعلينا أن نحذر لا من نشر النميمة فحسب، بل ومن قبولها من الآخرين أيضًا «الفاعل الشر يصغي إلى شَفَة الإثم، والكاذب يأذن للسان فساد» ( أم 17: 4 ).

«الساعي بالوشاية يُفشي السر، فلا تخالط المُفتّح شفتيه» ( أم 20: 19 ) 
لاحظ مدى الترابط بين هذه الأمراض المختلفة، فإصغائك إلى النميمة يجعلك من المُحرِّضين عليها؛ فمَنْ يقبل سارقًا ويتعامل مع الأشياء المسروقة، يكون شريكًا في السرقة ومُحرضًا عليها في نظر القانون.

 هكذا أيضًا بالنسبة إلى الوشاية والنميمة:
 إذا أصغيت إلى كلام الواشي مُتسليًا بحديثه، فقد صرت مُحرضًا على الوشاية والنميمة. واسمع ما يقوله داود «يا رب، مَنْ ينزل في مسكنك؟ مَنْ يسكن في جبل قدسك؟ السالك بالكمال، والعامل الحق، والمتكلم بالصدق في قلبه. الذي لا يشي بلسانه، ولا يصنع شرًا بصاحبه، ولا يحمل تعييرًا على قريبه» ( مز 15: 1 - 3). فهناك عدة متطلبات للسكن في حضرة الرب دائمًا: السلوك بالكمال، العمل بالحق (أي بالبر)، والتكلم بالصدق حتى في أعماق القلب. وهناك ثلاثة أشياء ينبغي تجنبها: الوشاية باللسان، صُنع الشر، وتعيير القريب. فليس كافيًا ألاّ نشي بالآخرين، لكن علينا أن نرفض الواشين والنمَّامين أيضًا، علينا ألا نأكل اللقم الحلوة التي تقدمها النميمة لأنها مسمومة ( أم 18: 8 )، 
وما أكثر الروابط والصداقات التي تسمَّمت بسببها!


منقول
*​


----------



## kalimooo (24 فبراير 2011)

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع  جميل
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## العراقيه (24 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع في غاية الاهميه وفي منتهى الروعه*
* الرب يبارك  حياتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2011)

العراقيه قال:


> *موضوع في غاية الاهميه وفي منتهى الروعه*
> * الرب يبارك  حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل يا ابو تربو
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل يا ابو تربو
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 فبراير 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا جدا
موضوع رائع جدا جدا
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## أرزنا (18 فبراير 2013)

​سلام المسيح


----------

